# AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!



## mixxed_up (15. März 2010)

*AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

AMDs Thuban soll anscheinend doch auf AM2+ Mainboards laufen. Gigabyte hat jüngst ein neues BIOS für das AM2+ Board GA-MA785GM-US2H veröffentlicht. Als Änderung wird "Update AGESA 3.6.6.0 for AMD 6core CPU" genannt.(AGESA = AMD Generic Encapsulated Software Architecture, eine Microcode Sammlung, die zum Betrieb eines neuen Prozessors hinterlegt und ihn unterstützen muss.


Quelle: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Das ist ja mal ein starkes Stück, da freuen sich bestimmt viele AMD User. 
Man muss einfach anerkennen, dass AMD mit dem Phenom 2 eine Menge richtig macht.


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Joa find ich gut. Überrascht mich aber nicht sonderlich. Da war zwar immer was im Busch, letztendlich ist es aber auch nur ein Phenom II mit maximal 140W TDP. Nur halt mit 6 Kernen. Und dem Chipsatz ist das sicherlich relativ egal.  Gut, auf nem 740/760G wirds vielleicht doch etwas eng.  Alles darüber ist aber mit Sicherheit nur eine Frage des Herstellers, sprich: ob die Hersteller das wollen, oder doch lieber ihre AM3 Platten pushen.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich damit keine Ente enthüllt habe


----------



## Crymes (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Daran sollte Intel sich mal nen Beispiel nehmen!


----------



## mixxed_up (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich damit keine Ente enthüllt habe




Ähm ... 
Du? Oder hast du den Artikel bei Planet 3D Now geschrieben?

Ah, jetzt hab ich gesehen was unten auf der Seite steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ähm ...
> Du? Oder hast du den Artikel bei Planet 3D Now geschrieben?
> 
> Ah, jetzt hab ich gesehen was unten auf der Seite steht.


 
Na ja, wenn man zuvor bei AMD eingebrochen ist, weiß man einfach mehr als andere.


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Ah eine schöne Meldung! Dann kann ich mein MB noch ein bisschen behalten! Einfach genial was AMD für die Kunden tut, im Gegensatz zu Intel (3 Sockel parallel was für ein Mist)


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Intel mit bald aktuell 4 CPUs auf 4 Sockel im Angebot...Für mich ein absolutes *No Go*
mit meine derzeitigem Board habe ich mit einem AMD Athlon x2 6000+ AM2+ angefangen, hatte dann eine Phenom x4 9550 BE und nun einen Phenom II x965 BE C3 Stepping
(und was machts Möglich: BIOS Updates...mehr nicht) 

*Das ist User Freundlich*


----------



## kc1992 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Ich hasse Intel >.< Ich geh auf jeden Fall wieder zurück zu AMD, wenn das war ist...Klasse News 
Gruß


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

finde ich sehr gut ... für Aufrüster das optmium 



Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Daran sollte Intel sich mal nen Beispiel nehmen!



man darf nicht vergessen das der S775 sehr lange gehalten hat ... mit den ersten 965P Boards konnte man alle späteren CPUs betreiben 

das man dann zur einführung des imc und abschaffung des FSB nen neuen Sockel brauchte war klar

das es jetzt unbedingt 2 Sockel geben muss ist wieder eine andere Sache

mfg


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

 Superklasse 

Dann kann ich mein Board noch behalten - und dann von der Ur-Phenom Generation auf den X6 umsteigen

Gäbe es nicht ein Problem: Ich glaube kaum das mein Chipsatz (geforce8300) den unterstützt bzw. XFX ein Update herausbringt.....


----------



## Cop (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

naja, freuen können sich erstaml nur die, wo das MB auch 140W CPUs unterstützt, und ein Bios kommt.

aber anderereseit, würde der Kauf einen neuen AM2+ MB auch lohnen, wenn der RAM behalten wird.

es werden dann sicher auch bal x5 CPUs kommen, und x4er wo eben zwei Kerne aus sind, mal schauen wie´s mit dem freischalten da ist ?


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

es ist zu befürchten das sich einige Mobohersteller querlegen und kein passendes BIOS bringen - schließlich wollen die neue Boards verkaufen und damit klar dagegen das viele den 6-Kerner einfach aufs vorhandene Board stecken

mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Wieder mal ins AMD Kunden Freundlich...!


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



XE85 schrieb:


> es ist zu befürchten das sich einige Mobohersteller querlegen und kein passendes BIOS bringen - schließlich wollen die neue Boards verkaufen und damit klar dagegen das viele den 6-Kerner einfach aufs vorhandene Board stecken
> 
> mfg


Gut aber zumindest auf einigen Boards wird es gehen. Intel bringt lieber direkt einen 2. Sockel raus nur weil ein Speicherkanal weniger da ist und man so 200 Pins spart. AMD schließt es nicht aus und macht sich noch die Mühe einen zusätzliche DDR2 Controller einzubauen. Wenn die Boardhersteller nicht nachziehen, ist es natürlich mies. Obwohl ich glaube, dass die ihre Kunden auch bei sich halten wollen. Wenn z.B. Asus kein Update für mein Crosshair II Formula rausbringt war ich die längste Zeit bei denen Kunde, schließlich war das Board teuer und ein bisschen Service kann man da schon erwarten.


----------



## freakywilli3 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Find ich echt Cool da ich dan ja mein AM2+ board behalten kann. Hoffe das sich die Nachricht bewahrheitet.


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Wenn die Boardhersteller nicht nachziehen, ist es natürlich mies. Obwohl ich glaube, dass die ihre Kunden auch bei sich halten wollen. Wenn z.B. Asus kein Update für mein Crosshair II Formula rausbringt war ich die längste Zeit bei denen Kunde, schließlich war das Board teuer und ein bisschen Service kann man da schon erwarten.



Gerade bei den teureren Boards ist ein Support eigentlich ziemlich gewiss. Und bei der RoG Serie würde ich mir ohnehin keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



Cop schrieb:


> naja, freuen können sich erstaml nur die, wo das MB auch 140W CPUs unterstützt (...).



Erklär' mir mal die Logik dahinter bitte.


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Ganz einfach: ist das Mainboard nur für CPUs bis 125 Watt oder darunter spezifiziert, wird so einfach kein Betrieb möglich sein, zumindest sicher nicht stabil. Das ist bei kleinen Onboard Grafik Boards oftmals der Fall. Da hilft nur warten auf Modelle mit geringerer Abwärme.


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

DAs ist doch mal ne tolle Meldung. Wenn das so weiter geht wird meine nächste CPU wieder eine von AMD. Passt dann super zum Rythmus (Athlon XP 2600+M -> Pentium 4 3,06GHz -> Athlon 64 X2 5200+EE -> C2Q 6700 -> _Phenom II X6 )._


----------



## Cop (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Erklär' mir mal die Logik dahinter  bitte.




es gibt ne menge MBs die nur 95 Watt (NV8200) oder 125Watt CPUs unterstützen, und wenn die ersten x6er eben 140watt brauche, ist da asche.

denke aber das es später x6er geben wird die auch nur 125watt oder eben 95watt benötigen, dann sollte es d aauch gehen, aber erstmal eben nicht !


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Erklär' mir mal die Logik dahinter bitte.


Billiges, kleines Board: 
Phasen, die die CPU versorgen können nur max. 95W leisten laut Specs -> PIIX6 braucht 140W->Phasen laufen außerhalb der Specs-> möglicherweise instabil. Einen Laster kann man auch nicht mit einem 90PS Motor betreiben.


----------



## Altair94 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Aber AMD wird die CPUs sicherlich später mit einem neuem Stepping versehen (siehe aktuelle PII Reihe), was dann die TDP wieder senken wird.


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Ja soviel ist gewiss. Da heißt es nur abwarten.


----------



## einrudelgurken (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Ich finds cool, dass man bei AMD die Sockel nicht ständig wechseln muss, obwohl ich zur Zeit ein Intel System habe, aber das nächste System wird ein AMD System.


----------



## Rolk (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten! 

Nur so langsam bereue ich nicht doch ein paar € mehr in mein AM2+ Board investiert zu haben.


----------



## atti11 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

finde ich super  
Die leute die sie früher ein "dickes" AM2+ Baord geholt haben haben jetzt richtig spaß daran 

Nein also finde ich kalsse,
man muss zwar für die erste Rev. eins haben was 140W nimmt aber Top!

Hoffen wa mal das die Board Hersteller das auch so sehn  

Also Gigabyte und Asrock werden bestimmt schnell passige Bios version bringen!


MfG


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Da haben wir es schon: 





Cop schrieb:


> ... und *wenn* die ersten x6er eben 140watt  brauche, ist da asche.



Deshalb ist es Blödsinn was einige von euch (Ahab, Cop & Autokiller677) mir erklären wollten. Denn es steht in keinster Weise fest (für uns Kunden) welche TDP die kommenden Thubans haben werden.
Ihr geht bei euren Erklärungen aus irgend einem Grund davon aus, dass es (anfänglich) nur ein Modell mit 140W TDP geben wird bzw. keines mit 125W TDP oder 95W. Das wissen wir aber nicht, also macht es derzeit keinen Unterschied, ob ein Board nun für 95, 125 oder 140W TDP spezifiziert ist und die Logik ist fehlerhaft.

Ich sage jetzt: Es wird gleich zu Launch Thubans mit 95 und 125W TDP geben und kann das genau so belegen wie ihr eure 140W TDP - nämlich garnicht 

LG


----------



## Arno1978 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Hi

Also dieses Board auf der Gigabyte HP ist auch nur bis 125 Watt ausgelegt und es wird ein 6Kerner unterstützt.

Die meisten Bretter vertagen 125 Watt nur ganz wenige nur 95 Watt.
Genauso wie nicht die meisten 140 Watt Cpu´s aufnehmen können.


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Da haben wir es schon:
> 
> Deshalb ist es Blödsinn was einige von euch (Ahab, Cop & Autokiller677) mir erklären wollten.


Ich habe nur erklärt, weshalb eine 140W CPU auf schwächeren Boards nicht läuft. Ich habe nie behauptet, das nur Thubans mit 140W erscheinen werden, da glaub ich auch nicht dran, denn entweder bringen die dann nur 1 Model raus, oder das kleinste hat schon 140W und die großen dann 200W oder so und das ist unrealistisch.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Laut meine Informationen muß ich LoRDxRaVeN recht geben Beim Release werden 95er und 125er TDP Modelle gelauncht. Somit wird ein Board mit der 140er TDP Klassen icht zwingend notwendig. 
Die 155 TDP werden aber mit max 2,8GHz befeuert, so ist es Wahrscheinlich das später eine 140TDP CPU erscheinen wird, mit mehr als 3GHz

In folgendem Thread wird über die 95 und 125 TDP von mir berichtet (incl Quelle):
AMD Phenom II x6 Thuban


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Und wenn in 5 Jahren dann die ersten Spiele wirklich von 6 Kernen profitieren, wird die CPU richtig interessant für die meisten User hier  Es sei denn man rendert oder hat ne Workstation am laufen. Aber trotzdem Top von AMD, ich weiß schon warum ich lieber bei denen kaufe


----------



## atti11 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

ist ja eig auch egal ob 65, 95, 125 oder 140 Watt oder?

Da muss man sich voher informieren!


Fackt ist aber das die 6Kerne die JETZT kommen auf AM2+ boards laufen 

Also mit DDR2 Ram zurechtkommen!


MfG


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur erklärt, weshalb eine 140W CPU auf schwächeren Boards nicht läuft. Ich habe nie behauptet, das nur Thubans mit 140W erscheinen werden, da glaub ich auch nicht dran, denn entweder bringen die dann nur 1 Model raus, oder das kleinste hat schon 140W und die großen dann 200W oder so und das ist unrealistisch.



Indirekt hast du das schon behauptet. Denn ich wollte eine Erklärung auf 



Cop schrieb:


> naja, freuen können sich erstaml nur die, wo das MB  auch 140W CPUs unterstützt (...).



Diese Aussage impliziert eindeutig, dass es anscheind anfänglich nur Thubans mit 140W geben muss. Und alleine darauf habe ich angespielt 

Du hast mir dann erklärt:



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Billiges, kleines Board:
> Phasen, die die CPU versorgen können nur max. 95W leisten laut Specs  -> *PIIX6 braucht 140W*->Phasen laufen außerhalb der Specs->  möglicherweise instabil. (...)



Wenn ich das so lese, hast du es sogar direkt behauptet. Eine bisschen klarere Ausdrucksweise hätte dieses "Missverständis" erst gar nicht aufkommen lassen. 

LG


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Da haben wir es schon:
> 
> Deshalb ist es Blödsinn was einige von euch (Ahab, Cop & Autokiller677) mir erklären wollten. Denn es steht in keinster Weise fest (für uns Kunden) welche TDP die kommenden Thubans haben werden.
> Ihr geht bei euren Erklärungen aus irgend einem Grund davon aus, dass es (anfänglich) nur ein Modell mit 140W TDP geben wird bzw. keines mit 125W TDP oder 95W. Das wissen wir aber nicht, also macht es derzeit keinen Unterschied, ob ein Board nun für 95, 125 oder 140W TDP spezifiziert ist und die Logik ist fehlerhaft.
> ...



Mäuschen, das *TOPMODELL *der Thuban Reihe, sprich die "Black Edition", kommt mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit mit 140 Watt TDP in den Handel. Erst mit neueren Revisionen jener, wird die TDP auf 125 Watt gesenkt. Man muss kein Hellseher dafür sein, sondern muss sich nur einiger Erfahrungswerte bedienen. Die Topmodelle von AMD sind in der Vergangenheit immer zuerst in 140W gelauncht worden. Und Angesichts der Tatsache, dass nun 6 statt 4 Kerne ohne Strukturverfeinerung bei einem Takt von 2,8GHz gefertigt werden - da liegen 140W seeeeehr nahe. Außerdem sind die glaube ich sogar schon bestätigt worden.

Aber: 

*NATÜRLICH *kommen auch niedriger getaktete Modelle mit 125W und evtl. darunter direkt zum Launch in die Regale. Das war in der Vergangenheit bei AMD immer so. Und ich denke nicht, dass sich diesmal etwas daran ändert. Im Grunde genommen spricht sogar alles dafür.


----------



## Rolk (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Gibt es überhaupt so viele AM2+ Boards, die keine 140 Watt schaffen? Selbst mein 50 € Asrock Board unterstützt 140 Watt CPUs...


----------



## atti11 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Leute!

Regt euch doch nicht so auf!

Freut euch lieber das AMD der cpu einen DDR2 Speichercontroler verpast hat!


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



Ahab schrieb:


> Mäuschen, das *TOPMODELL *der Thuban Reihe, sprich die "Black Edition", kommt mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit mit 140 Watt TDP in den Handel. Erst mit neueren Revisionen jener, wird die TDP auf 125 Watt gesenkt.



Schnuckipuzi, nein, das stimmt so nicht wie du das sagst.



Ahab schrieb:


> Man muss kein Hellseher dafür sein,  sondern muss sich nur einiger Erfahrungswerte bedienen. Die Topmodelle  von AMD sind in der Vergangenheit immer zuerst in 140W gelauncht worden



Genau eben nicht. Beispiele? (chronologisch)
- Phenom 9600 welche TDP?
- Phenom 9850 welche TDP?
- Phenom II 940 welche TDP?
- Phenom II 955 welche TDP?

Richtig, alle 125W TDP und das waren alle zu Zeitpunkt des Launches bzw. des Launches der neuen "Plattform" die Topmodelle.

Beim C2 965 handelte man aus der Not heraus, genauso beim 140W 9950, da man ein wenig den Anschluss an Intel schaffen wollte. Beide wurden auch erst später auf eine sozusagen bestehende Plattform released.
Somit ist es ganz einfach falsch, was du hier behauptet hast. q.e.d




Ahab schrieb:


> Und Angesichts der Tatsache, dass nun 6 statt 4 Kerne ohne  Strukturverfeinerung bei einem Takt von 2,8GHz gefertigt werden - da  liegen 140W seeeeehr nahe.



Damit liegst du richtig. Was aber wieder gegen deine Theorie spricht ist, dass die 2,8 GHz noch nicht bestätigt sind. Ja, sie sind sehr wahrscheinlich, aber man kann dann ausgehend von einer "ganz normalen" Fertigungsevolution auch fast davon ausgehen, dass die Leistungsaufnahme trotz gleicher Strukturbreite gesenkt werden konnte (von 137W TDP beim Istanbul zum Thuban sind es ja nur ca. 12W, dass ist nicht die Welt). Ob dies für die Einstufung in eine niedriger TDP-Klasse genügt, ist natürlich auch Spekulation.



Ahab schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die glaube ich sogar schon  bestätigt worden.



Ich lasse mich gerne belehren. Her mit der Bestätigung 



Ahab schrieb:


> *NATÜRLICH *kommen auch niedriger getaktete Modelle mit 125W und  evtl. darunter direkt zum Launch in die Regale. Das war in der  Vergangenheit bei AMD immer so. Und ich denke nicht, dass sich diesmal  etwas daran ändert. Im Grunde genommen spricht sogar alles dafür.



Aber du hast mir eine Antwort darauf gegeben, warum anfänglich nur Mainboards mit 140W TDP Spezifikation einen Thuban aufnehmen können. 

Nein ist ja ok, jetzt hast du ja erklärt, dass du es anders gemeint hast 

LG


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Da die nachfolgenden MagnyCores ja nur aus zwei X6-Dies bestehen, kann man demnach davon ausgehen, dass diese auch auf AM2+ passen?  Wenn dem so wäre, wird der Sockel AM2+ in Jaaaahren noch aktuell sein.


----------



## atti11 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

@GR-Thunderstorm

irwan wohl nichtmehr alleine wegen DDR2

Aber regt euch doch jetzt net so auf 

Freut euch das er einen DDR2 Controler hat und damit auf dem AM2+ Sockel läuft!


----------



## mixxed_up (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Neee, der Magny Cours hat dann ja die doppelte Fläche
Der wird bestimmt nicht für AM2+ kommen ...
Obwohl, 12x 2 GHz rocken bestimmt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



atti11 schrieb:


> @GR-Thunderstorm
> 
> irwan wohl nichtmehr alleine wegen DDR2
> 
> ...



Nuja, wenn man sich die Benchmarks so ansieht, bringt DDR3 nun nicht soooo viel gegenüber DDR2.  Ich für meinen Teil plane sowieso noch lange bei meinem X4 zu bleiben.


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Sauber nenne ich das. Sehr kundenfreundlich.


----------



## JBX (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Wegen den 140W: Selbst das ASRock A770DE+ macht 140W CPUs mit... und das Teil kostet 40€ oder so (und ist keinesfalls schlecht). Jetzt müssen mir die Leute bei ASRock nur noch ein passendes BIOS zusammenbasteln und der Spaß kann beginnen  Vlt. wird sich hier aber zeigen wieso man nicht immer das billgste kaufen sollte... aber auch dann werd ichs nicht bereuen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Asrock wird sicher neue Bios anbieten, habe sie ja durch die Bank für die AM2+ Boards gemacht, als die neuen CPUs kamen.


----------



## windows (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Sehr kundenfreundlich.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Respekt AMD !! Weiter so!! Ich weiß warum ich auf AMD steh  Bei Intel hat man ja die Qual der Wahl, welchen Sockel soll ich nehmen... Jut,das ich mir letztens noch nen AM2+ Board gekauft hab, somit hab ich wieder über mindestens 2 Jahre nen Haufen Geld gespart xD


----------



## winpoet88 (16. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Das ist ja Geil, AMD denkt halt an seine User und hält (wie meistens) an seiner Politik der Aufrüstbarkeit fest!! Vielen Dank AMD.....weiter so!

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (16. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Zu früh sollte man sich nicht freuen. Und das sage ich als Besitzer eines AM2+-Boardes. 

Meines Wissens sind die Agesa-Codes unabhängig davon, ob es sich um ein AM2 oder AM3-Board handelt. Und ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob in diesem neuen Agesa NUR die X6-CPUs drin sind oder noch andere, neue CPUs. Man plakatiert den neuen Agesa natürlich mit der X6-Unterstützung, keine Frage. 

Dennoch wurde die DDR-2-Unterstützung, und damit die AM2+-Tauglichkeit der Thuban-CPUs ja von Anfang an vermutet. Eben weil es sich ja im Grunde um denselben Chip handelt, der auch beim "Istanbul" Verwendung findet. Und den gibt es ja derzeit ausschließlich mit DDR2-Unterstützung. 

Nun liegt es also an den Mainboard-Herstellern, welche Boards aus dem Pool von AM3 und AM2+ mit einer Unterstützung von X6 nachgerüstet werden.


----------



## mycel-x (16. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Moinsen.
@LoRDxRaVeN:
*Phenom II X6 aka Thuban: Release, Taktraten* 
Die Produktion  des Phenom II X6 soll im zweiten Quartal 2010 anlaufen. Bei OCWorkbench ist man sich sicher,  dass vier Thuban-Modelle bereits im Mai 2010 vorgestellt werden.  Allerdings findet die Computex erst im Juni statt, die Messe wäre ein  idealer Zeitpunkt für einen Release. 

Aktuelle  Istanbul-Server-CPUs sind momentan mit Taktraten von 1,8 bis 2,8 GHz  erhältlich. Bei diesen CPUs gibt AMD keine TDP-, sondern ACP-Werte  (Average CPU Power) von 40 bis 105 Watt an. Die Desktop-Versionen sollen  dann wieder in typischen TDP-Werten eingestuft werden: Man geht bei  entsprechenden Desktop-Modellen von maximal 140 Watt aus. 

Der  schnellste Thuban-Prozessor der Phenom-II-X6-Serie wird aktuellen  Berichten zufolge eine 2,8 GHz schnelle CPU. Die TDP des  45-nm-Prozessors liegt demnach bei 140 Watt, bei den kleineren Modellen  zwischen 95 und 125 Watt. Der HT-Link aller X6-CPUs läuft angeblich mit  2,4 GHz (aktuell maximal 2,0 GHz). Allen gemein ist der oben erwähnte  L2- und L3-Cache (L2: 512 KiB pro Kern, 6 MiB L3).
Guckst Du auch hier:

AMD Phenom II X6: Sechskern-CPU für Desktop - Alle Infos (Update) - Phenom II X6, Thuban, AMD, Prozessor, Sechs-Kern-CPU, Gulftown

Die Top CPU hat demnach ne TDP von 140W
MsG Mycel-X


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (16. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

*Seufz* Und wo sind hier die Fakten? Es gibt einfach einen Unterschied zwischen (begründeter) Spekulation und offiziell herausgegebenen Informationen.



mycel-x schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> @LoRDxRaVeN:
> *Phenom II X6 aka Thuban: Release, Taktraten*
> Die Produktion  des Phenom II X6 soll im zweiten Quartal 2010 anlaufen.



Alleine dieser Satz sollte dich schon stutzig machen. Wenn die Produktion erst im Q2/2010 anlaufen soll, sähen wir die Thubans erst irgendwann Ende 2010.




mycel-x schrieb:


> Bei diesen CPUs gibt AMD keine TDP-, sondern  ACP-Werte  (Average CPU Power) von 40 bis 105 Watt an.



Richtig, AMD gab bisher bei seinen Serverprozessoren immer die ACP an. Der Sechskerner mit 2,8GHz hatte eine ACP von 105W, was laut AMD-Folie 137W TDP entspricht.



mycel-x schrieb:


> (...)
> Der  schnellste Thuban-Prozessor der Phenom-II-X6-Serie wird *aktuellen   Berichten zufolge* eine 2,8 GHz schnelle CPU. Die TDP des   45-nm-Prozessors liegt *demnach* bei 140 Watt, bei den kleineren Modellen   zwischen 95 und 125 Watt.  (...)
> 
> Die Top CPU hat demnach ne TDP von 140W
> MsG Mycel-X



Ja, diesem "Bericht" zufolge. Es bleibt aber nach wie vor Spekulation  Es gibt einfach aktuell für uns Enduser noch keine Informationen, von welchen sich auf die definitive Leistungsaufnahme bzw. TDP des Thuban-Topmodells schließen ließe.
Ja, richtig, 2,8GHz sind wahrscheinlich und eine TDP von 140W ist auch nicht unwahrscheinlich. ICH PERSÖNLICH (und natürlich auch andere  ) bin aber der Meinung, das 2,8 GHz mit einer TDP von 125W möglich sind. Wie schon gesagt: Gegenüber Istanbul müssen ja nur ca. 12W eingespart werden, um in diese TDP-Klasse zu kommen. Dazu hatte AMD/Gf mehrere Monate Zeit um die Fertigung dementsprechend zu verbessern. Wenn du willst, kannst du diese Situation mit dem C2 965 mit 140W TDP und dem C3 965 mit 125W TDP vergleichen. Das wäre jetzt nichts anderes. Und evt. besitzt Thuban noch weitere "Energiesparfeatures", denn es ist sogar unwahrscheinlich (Stichwort Turbomode), dass Thuban das selbe DIE besitzt wie Istanbul. Somit ist Istanbul evt. gar nicht direkt vergleichbar mit Thuban (dies kann man natürlich auch gegen meine Argumentation verwenden  ).

Fazit: 140W TDP bei 2,8 GHZ ist begründete Spekulation und beides nicht unwahrscheinlich. Aber auch nicht viel mehr.

LG


----------



## poiu (16. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

das gute an dieser Nachricht, alle die +4GB RAM besitzen können bei denn aktuellen RAM Preisen richtig Geld sparen! 

die AM2+ Plattform könne zum Dauerbrenner werden!


----------



## tm0975 (16. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

ja, in dieser hinsicht ist amd sehr vorbildlich. für mcih ein kaufargument!


----------



## Sight (16. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Mein Gott freue ich mich gerade, hatte schon gedacht als ich mir mein AM2+ Sys zusammengebaut habe, dass ich von alt auf veraltet aufrüste.
Super Arbeit AMD


----------



## wubroha (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Sehr schön, ich spielte grade mit dem Gedanken von AM2+ auf AM3 zu wechseln,hat sich damit erstmal erledigt,sofern es auch ein entsprechendes Bios-Update für mich gibt.Der AM2+ Sockel scheint älter zu werden als ich dachte(ich erinnere mich noch an den Sockel 939...).So gehts kundenfreundlicher-well done AMD.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



wubroha schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ich spielte grade mit dem Gedanken von AM2+ auf AM3 zu wechseln,hat sich damit erstmal erledigt,sofern es auch ein entsprechendes Bios-Update für mich gibt.Der AM2+ Sockel scheint älter zu werden als ich dachte(ich erinnere mich noch an den Sockel 939...).So gehts kundenfreundlicher-well done AMD.



Ich glaube, der AM2 war der bisher kurzlebigste Sockel von AMD, oder? Der 939 war ja doch recht lange aktuell.


----------



## mad1977 (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

hi @ll

das sind ja jute nachrichten, da kann ich mein Asus Bord ja weiterverwenden, und mein ram. Hatte schon drüber nachgedacht Bord und Ram neuzu kaufen.


----------



## Fabo (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Das finde ich doch mal gut! Da sieht man wieder was AMD für seine Kunden tut. Ich hatte noch nie ein Intel auf meinem Desktop. Ausser auf meinem alten NB. Werde immer bei AMD bleiben AMD hat halt das beste Preisleistungsverhältniss! So long Fabo


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der AM2 war der bisher kurzlebigste Sockel von AMD, oder? Der 939 war ja doch recht lange aktuell.


Nee! Der kurzlebigste Sockel im Desktop-Bereich bei AMD war der anfangs hochgelobte und dann DAFÜR gehaßte 940. Der war eigentlich ein Server-Sockel und lebte dort auch noch längere Zeit (bis 2006) weiter. 

Im Desktop-Bereich kam mit dem 940 im Jahr 2003 die neue Zeit der Athlon64-CPUs mit 64bit, hoher Energieeffizienz (im Vergleich zu den Pentium4-Heizplatten) und integriertem RAM-Controller. Zugleich führte man den 754 (mit nur einem Speicherkanal) ein, so daß es für die Kunden so aussah, als ob das jetzt die beiden aktuellen AMD-Sockel wären. Eben Budget und Performance. Doch einige Monate später (2004) stand für viele unerwartet der 939 im Laden und löste den 940 im Desktop-Segment ab. 

Zurückblickend war das logisch, da der 940 eine viel zu teure Plattform war. Etwa vergleichbar dem 1366 jetzt bei Intel. Aber die Enthusiasten, die sich mit neuer Hardware eingedeckt hatten, schauten bedröppelt in die Röhre. Es gab nämlich auch keine neuen CPUs mehr für den 940. Der FX 51 und 53 waren die einzigen, offiziellen Prozessoren, die es je für diesen Sockel gegeben hat. Zudem brauchte man speziellen, teureren Speicher dafür (Registered DDR SDRAM). Einige Mainboard-Hersteller bemühten sich nach Protesten ihrer Kunden reichlich spät, noch einige Opteron-Server-CPUs in die Plattformen einzupflegen. Aber die Plattform war eigentlich tot - nach wenigen Monaten, in denen sie sehr gute Kritiken bekommen hatte. Das war ja die Zeit, in der AMD technisch deutlich vor Intel lag. 

Für das So940-Intermezzo hat AMD mächtig Prügel bezogen. Eine Konsequenz daraus war sicher dann die Abwärtskompatibilität von AM3 zu AM2/AM2+, sowie die Tatsache, daß man nur noch einen Sockel für alle Systeme hatte und keine Billigplattform mehr. Als kleiner Hersteller kann man sich Fehler dieser Art nicht oft leisten. Bei Intel dagegen bringt man ja jetzt den dritten Sockel zur gleichen Zeit...

Der AM2 ist eigentlich ein recht langlebiger Sockel. AM2+ ist ja nur ein kleines Update für neuere CPU-Generationen (Phenom). Noch heute bekommt man CPUs für AM2, die beiden Sockel sind weitgehend technisch  identisch. CPUs und Boards passen uneingeschränkt zusammen, ob AM2 oder AM2+. Und es soll sogar AM2-Boards geben, auf denen AM3-CPUs laufen - wenn auch nicht mit allen Features.


----------



## GTA 3 (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Mal ne Frage: Ich habe jetzt keine Lust den ganzen Thread durchzulesen. Habe fünf Noobfragen: 

1.)Wann genau erscheint dieses AMD Phenom II X6 ?

2.)Wie viel wird er kosten ? 

3.)Wird er auch auf diesem Mainboard passen ? Ist ein AM3 Sockel.
Mainboard GA-MA785GMT-USB3 AMD 785G Sockel AM3: Amazon.de: Elektronik

4.)Ich habe vor mir in dieser oder nächsten Woche ein AMD phenom II X4 965 Black Edition mit 125 Watt zu holen, sollte ich dann doch lieber auf den neuen X 6 umsteigen ? 

5.) Habe vor für den AMD phenom II X4 965 Black Edition mit 125 Watt  diese Rams zu holen.  Würden die
mit dem phenom II X6 auch kompatibel sein ? 

MFG


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



> 1.)Wann genau erscheint dieses AMD Phenom II X6 ?
> 
> 2.)Wie viel wird er kosten ?
> 
> ...


1. Schon bald 

2. Ich denke auf jeden Fall weniger als der 6-Kerner von Intel 

3. Ja.

4. So wie ich es verstanden habe, wird es die 6-Kerner erstmal nur bis 2.8 GHz geben. Die sechs Kerne werden nicht von einem Spiel unterstützt...

5. DDR3 passt bei dir, ja.

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Frage 1): Glaskugel.  Man spricht vom zweiten Quartal. Das geht von April bis Juni. 

Frage 2): Glaskugel

Frage 3): Glaskugel. Wäre allerdings zu vermuten, da das Board sehr neu ist und CPUs bis 140 Watt unterstützt. Hier findest du aktuelle Biosse und CPU-Listen:

GA-785GMT-USB3 (rev. 1.0) - GIGABYTE - Support&Download - Motherboard - CPU Support List

Wenn Gigabyte die X6-CPUs offiziell freigibt (aktuell werden sie wohl testen), dann kannst du die gewünschte Information und eventuell Bios-Update da finden. 

Frage 4): Kannst du nur selber wissen. Kommt sehr auf den Einsatzzweck an. 

Frage 5): Glaskugel, ausprobieren - oder RAM-Support-Liste auf der Gigabyte-Homepage.


----------



## bulldozer (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> 1. Schon bald
> 
> 2. Ich denke auf jeden Fall weniger als der 6-Kerner von Intel
> 
> ...


 

4. Einige Taktraten sind durchgesickert (siehe Computerbase), der Phenom II X6 1035T hat 2,6 ghz, der Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 ghz.
Das lässt darauf schließen, dass der 1075T 3,0ghz haben wird. Und die sechs Kerne werden ganz recht von Metro 2033 genutzt :>


----------



## arcDaniel (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



bulldozer schrieb:


> 4. Einige Taktraten sind durchgesickert (siehe Computerbase), der Phenom II X6 1035T hat 2,6 ghz, der Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 ghz.
> Das lässt darauf schließen, dass der 1075T 3,0ghz haben wird. Und die sechs Kerne werden ganz recht von Metro 2033 genutzt :>


 

Wenn das stimmen sollte (und der Turbomodus gut funktioniert, heiss im quad Betrieb wenigsten die 3,4ghz meines 965BE bringt), werde ich sobalt verfügbar mir den 1075T zulegen


----------



## Cop (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Fakten !

Google Översätt


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Wenn das stimmt sind 3.2 GHz mit 140 Watt locker drin. Und das wär dann echt Hammer!


----------



## arcDaniel (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Anfangs sage ich mir, ich würde wenigsten bis Weinachten warten, aber wenn sich all dies bewahrheitet, freufreu, mir jucken schon die Finger


----------



## Jonas280791 (17. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Mir jucken auch schon die Finger wegen dieser CPU weil ich Flight Simulator X fliege und er Mehrkernprozessoren unterstüzt!!  Aber ich stell mir immernoch die frage ob der 1075T 2,8GHZ oder doch 3GHZ hat?


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



Jonas280791 schrieb:


> Aber ich stell mir immernoch die frage ob der 1075T 2,8GHZ oder doch 3GHZ hat?


Laut der durchgesickerten CPU-Liste von Gigabyte hat der 1055T 2,8GHz, und der 1035T 2,6GHz. Sollte es einen 1075T geben, müßte der demzufolge mit 3GHz takten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Es wird einen 1075T geben und er wird 3 GHz haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Hast du dir schon einen bestellt?


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Wenn der aber nur 125 Watt TDP hat, wird AMD wohl noch ein Ass im Ärmel haben, alias 1085T...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Der dann aber 1095T heißen müsste.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Traum: 1095T BE mit 3,4ghz TDP 140W preis 210euro ) sofortkauf )


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Na ja, ich warte doch lieber auf den Bulldozer.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Jap. Der Thuban ist nur eine Brücke zu Bulldozer. Aber ich hoffe, dass Bulldozer auch wirklich ein Bulldozer wird, und kein Kinder Plastik Trecker. Bis dahin reicht mir mein 955er.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Der Bulldozer dozert alles weg, was im weg ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Was ist denn so der Unterschied zum Bulldozer ?


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Bulldozer = Vollkommen neues Chipdesign. Sowas wie zb. der K7.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Bulldozer = Vollkommen neues Chipdesign.


Gäääänau! Und sehr wahrscheinlich in neuer Strukturgröße. die aktuellen Prozessoren sind ja alle K10-Design. Das begann Ende 2007 mit dem Phenom. Die aktuellen 45nm-CPUs sind zwar inzwischen richtig gut geworden (in der 65nm-Fertigung war arg der Wolf, auch die K8/9 in 65nm waren nicht der Brüller), aber es ist eben ein Konzept, das inzwischen ins vierte Jahr geht.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

K10 ist nichts anderes als das K7 Design, bloß aufgepumpt. Bulldozer ist das erste neue seit ca. 1999.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Mal ganz am Rande erwähnt ich finde die Namesgebung von AMD/ATi brilliant
Die Cpus von AMD sind sehr übersichtlich , die 3 kerner sind z.b 8XX und die x4 dann 9XX usw.... ist wirklich ein Top Schema
Und auch die Grafikkarten sind klar durchnummeriert, 
eine hohe Zahl bedeuted schneller ( nicht so wie bei anderen Gpu Herstellern)


Gut das AMD mit Dem X6 dann weitermacht (1XXX)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Würde das nicht auch einen neuen Sockel nachsichziehen ?


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> K10 ist nichts anderes als das K7 Design, bloß aufgepumpt. Bulldozer ist das erste neue seit ca. 1999.


So einfach kann man es nicht sagen. Der K7 hatte noch keinen RAM-Controller, und im K8 war er drin. Und zwar nicht wie bei Intel mit zwei Dies auf einem Träger (bei Quadcores bzw. CPU/GPU-Kombis), sondern nativ. 

Inwieweit das grundsätzliche Design der Rechenkerne gleich geblieben ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Muß ja auch nichts schlechtes sein. Intel hat beim Core-Design auf den Vorgänger des Pentium4 zurückgegriffen, und diesen weiterentwickelt. Ist was ordentliches draus geworden!


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Seit K7 gab es nichts vollkommen neues. Aber du hast schon recht, K10 untescheidet sich schon ziemlich von K7.

@Johnny the Gamer
Nein, Bulldozer soll auf den Sockel AM3 kommen. Allerdings wird dieser nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel
zum Sockel AM2+, weil er Mechanisch nicht mehr reinpassen soll und auch keinen DDR2 Controller mehr bekommt.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Würde das nicht auch einen neuen Sockel nachsichziehen ?


Nicht zwingend. So lange es bei DDR3-RAM bleibt, kann weiterhin der AM3 verwendet werden. Zumindest, wenn die CPU nur Rechenaufgaben und keine Grafik- und Physik-Aufgaben übernimmt. Vielleicht gibt es ja zwei Serien. Die reine CPU für AM3 und ein neuer Sockel für das Komplettdesign von Bulldozer. 

Allerdings werden 32nm-AM3-CPUs nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel sein. Da setzen die dann den dafür vorgesehenen Sperrpin - und Ende.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Bis wieviel GHz soll denn der Bulldozer gehen


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Woher sollen wir das bitte wissen?!
Von Bulldozer ist sehr sehr wenig bekannt!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was genau der Vorteil zum hier besprochenen 1075T etc. sein soll...


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Bulldozer ist ein neues Chipdesign, hat nichts mehr mit dem Phenom II zu tun. So wie zb. beim Wechsel vom Pentium 4 zum Core 2. Bulldozer wird auch 8 Kerne bekommen. Da wird viel mehr Performance rausgehauen, verstehst du es jetzt? Bulldozer kommt 2011.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Na, aber klar 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Auf einmal?
Hier geht es nicht nur darum dass mehr Performance vorhanden ist. Das könnte ich ja auch beim Phenom II durch mehr Takt bekommen. Bulldozer wird mit einem "Kern" auch mehrere Threads bearbeiten können, ist aber gleichzeitig nicht vergleichbar mit Intels HT. Er wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch eine höhere Pro Takt Leistung haben.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

kurz über den Bulldozer wissen wir rein GAR NICHTS, es gibt nur vermutungen, und dass er wahrscheinlich 2011 Kommen wird.

In wie weit es komplett neu ist und was er gemeinsam mit dem Phenom hat.... keine Ahung, dass kann keiner sagen ausser AMD selbst!

Und ein neues Chipdesigne heisst nicht dass nix vom Vorgänger übernommen wird, AMD wird sicher nicht eine neu CPU erfinden, das Tut nicht einmal Intel.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

So hab ich das auch nicht unbedint gemeint, dass Bulldozer so neu ist dass Phenom Gemeinsamkeiten vollkommen verworfen werden, dann müsste AMD ja komplett neue Sachen erfinden ...  Eine VERMUTUNG dass Bulldozer 2011 kommt ist es nicht, steht nämlich auf AMDs Roadmap. Ein paar kleinere Informationshappen gibt es schon über Bulldozer, zb. das mit dem erweiterten Single Threading.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

mal kurz zu den Roadmaps, Bulldozen stand auch mal für 2010 drauf, was heisst es ist möglich dass durch irgendwelche umstände sich der Bulldozer ebenfalls nach 2012 verlagert.

Informationshappen welche ich gehört haben denke sind:
32nm Fertigung
8Kernel
Single Threading

Es können aber Überraschungen kommen wie z.b. der Turbo-Modus für den X6, finde diese neuigkeit kam eher plötzlich und unerwartet.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Solange er auf 2011 steht kommt er eben 2011, und wenn er dann auf 2012 umgestellt wird kommt er eben 2012. Mir egal, solange es ein guter Prozessor wird. Aber ich glaube es ist mittlerweile ziemlich sicher dass er 2011 kommt.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Solange er auf 2011 steht kommt er eben 2011, und wenn er dann auf 2012 umgestellt wird kommt er eben 2012. Mir egal, solange es ein guter Prozessor wird. Aber ich glaube es ist mittlerweile ziemlich sicher dass er 2011 kommt.


 
ich wünche es mir ebenfalls


----------



## bulldozer (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> kurz über den Bulldozer wissen wir rein GAR NICHTS, es gibt nur vermutungen, und dass er wahrscheinlich 2011 Kommen wird.


 
nichts?
AMD Vorschau: AMD Bulldozer - die nächste AMD Generation in 2011

hier wird die komplette Architektur erklärt lol.

Multi-Threading wird dadurch ermöglicht, dass jeder Kern in zwei "Mini-Kerne" unterteilt ist und somit zwei Aufgaben erfüllen kann.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



bulldozer schrieb:


> nichts?
> AMD Vorschau: AMD Bulldozer - die nächste AMD Generation in 2011
> 
> hier wird die komplette Architektur erklärt lol.
> ...


 

Danke für den Link, ist mir ehrlich gesagt alles neu (als AMD-Fan schäme ich mich sogar dafür), und ich entschuldige mich für mein fehlschreiben, nur, dass es AMD Folien sind glaube ich ja, aber wo kann man den Original Text Nachlesen?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

@ Topic

Hey ich kann auf Unterstützung hoffen :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/41330-xfx-geforce-8200-8300-auch-phenom-ii-ready.html

Vllt bringt XFX ja dann auch ein Bios update für den X6 raus

Ps: Den Eintrag von Nobbi habe ich über googel gefunden


----------



## Raikoon (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Juhu nen X6 auf nem AM2+ Board nicht schlecht vielleicht sollte ich noch warten mit aufrüsten xD


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein starkes Stück, da freuen sich bestimmt viele AMD User.
> Man muss einfach anerkennen, dass AMD mit dem Phenom 2 eine Menge richtig macht.



Super News, das ist die beste IT News diese Jahr für mich,dann werde ich hoffentlich bald einen P II x6 mein eigen nennen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Stellt sich bloß die Frage, wozu du den brauchst.


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Zum surfen 
Nein, für Videobearbeitung und weil ich ziemlich oft Sache packe und entpacke ( da ich leider keine externe HDD habe und deswegen alles mit dem USB Stick von einem zum anderen Rechner schieben muss ) und auch zum konvertieren insbesondere von Videos.


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ( da ich leider keine externe HDD habe und deswegen alles mit dem USB Stick von einem zum anderen Rechner schieben muss ) und auch zum konvertieren insbesondere von Videos.



Da ist aber eine externe Platte billiger als der Phenom X6  .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Zum surfen


 
Na ja, so ein Flash Video kann schon schwer am Prozessor zerren. 



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Nein, für Videobearbeitung und weil ich ziemlich oft Sache packe und entpacke ( da ich leider keine externe HDD habe und deswegen alles mit dem USB Stick von einem zum anderen Rechner schieben muss ) und auch zum konvertieren insbesondere von Videos.


 
Öhm, du musst mal aufhören Divx Videos komprimieren zu wollen, das bringt nichts. Einfach so kopieren.


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, so ein Flash Video kann schon schwer am Prozessor zerren



Wenn du wüsstest wie mein Atom,mit dieser audwendigen Hoh FLash Werbung zu kämpfen hat....


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie mein Atom,mit dieser audwendigen Hoh FLash Werbung zu kämpfen hat....


 
Das habe ich schon gesehen, schließlich liegen bei mir noch ein paar Netbooks rum und die sind einfach zu langsam, grottiger Chipsatz eben.
Wird Zeit, dass da mehr passiert.


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon gesehen, schließlich liegen bei mir noch ein paar Netbooks rum und die sind einfach zu langsam, grottiger Chipsatz eben.
> Wird Zeit, dass da mehr passiert.



Ja die GMA 3150 hat mich überezeugt das meine Ati Rage echt ne klasse Karte ist 
Ich bin schon froh wenn ich mal flüssig ein Fenster verschieben könnte.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*



bulldozer schrieb:


> nichts?
> AMD Vorschau: AMD Bulldozer - die nächste AMD Generation in 2011
> 
> hier wird die komplette Architektur erklärt lol.
> ...



Gerade in dem verlinkten Vorschau-Bericht sind enorm viele Fehler. 

Beispiele?

- K11, K12, beides absoluter Blödsinn
- SSE5
- Fusion-Konzept bzgl. "Bulldozer"

Erklärungen bleibe ich an dieser Stelle aus Zeitmangel mal schuldig 

Es soll einfach festgehalten sein, dass man dort vieles nicht als Fakt bzw. gegeben sehen soll!

LG


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Wie es aussieht kommt ja nun auch eine Version namens "1090XT" 
3,2 GHz (3,6GHz im Turbo), 6 Kerne und immernoch 125W TDP 
Einfach nur nice 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Bääängel (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

Schön von amd und gz an alle AM2+ler


----------



## thor1995 (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

da macht amd doch mal alles richtig im gegen satz zu intel die jetzt bald 3 sockel gleichzeitig verkaufen wollen ich finds gut das amd noch den alten sockel weiter unterstützt


----------



## Sight (26. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 - AM2+ wird unterstützt!*

oh wie geil, mein Mobo unterstützt jetzt auch die X6er, jetzt will ich nur noch nen anständigen Bench....


----------

